

Square Worth $40 Million Before Launch - tbgvi
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/01/square-worth-40-million-before-launch/

======
tbgvi
Seems like a large valuation for a pre-launch startup.... What do you think?

------
aresant
Hype!

